# Any comps in Canada in he next 10 days?



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jan 4, 2011)

Hey guys!

I'm in Canada on holiday at the moment. Any chance there are any comps happening somewhere here before the 13th?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 4, 2011)

This doesn't warrant a thread


----------

